
Ask HN: Career pathway for a lead digital analyst - aus_sua
Hi. I work for a retail company as a lead digital analyst. I have around 5 years of experience having worked on technologies such as Google BigQuery, Google Analytics, Snowflake, Splunk, IBM Tealeaf, Data Studio, Tableau, Google Tag Manager and so on. I also do a a bit of business analysis and work with vendors like Google Cloud partner. I wanted some advice on what to choose as an ideal career pathway from here. I know it depends on what I want to do next but would like to know the opinion from people with a similar experience.
======
rawgabbit
Your big data and data analytics skills are marketable. I personally would try
to branch away from the Retail industry to something more stable like
Healthcare.

~~~
aus_sua
Thanks for the feedback @rawgabbit. I think the same that switching to health,
insurance or bank is a good option.

